# FUCK.RELIGION.



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2014)

title says it all.gloves are off..im tired of repeating facts to idiots so i can live my life the way i want to..have at it.
fuck religion.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 23, 2014)

epicuris must be the devil


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2014)

problem is,he actually existed..youre speaking of make believe characters...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2014)

youre hooked..might as well beauty and the beast...its got morals and pretend characters also..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 23, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> problem is,he actually existed..youre speaking of make believe characters...


yeah I know I just play games epidural was a good man


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> yeah I know I just play games epidural was a good man


was a good drug..not a man.


----------



## mudballs (Nov 23, 2014)

"if god is real, then what is fake"
-g.d.h. circa 1989


----------



## tytheguy111 (Nov 23, 2014)

I myself am not a vary religious man 


But I keep that shit to myself 


Around here ill get stabbed,shot and/or butt raped by my own kind 


I mean @rory420420 if you ever spent time in hillsville then you'd know its like the ultra bible belt tons of kkk members and nazi-Christians 


I mean there not Nazis but they sure as fuck act like it 



Wishing for our world to end so they go to heaven

Its fucked up


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2014)

dude,liberty is in my front yard.
you got it easy.
some how i went from orel roberts to liberty.
both suck ballz.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 23, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> dude,liberty is in my front yard.
> you got it easy.
> some how i went from orel roberts to liberty.
> both suck ballz.View attachment 3299557


Bitch VirginVirgin


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2014)

bradburry said:


> Bitch VirginVirgin


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2014)

bitch burry is proof there is no god.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 23, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> bitch burry is proof there is no god.


you no idea about god etc......no idea«««hint


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3299936


 wait


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

bradburry said:


> wait


----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3300232


 i said wait...you'll be running out of giffs in a minute......wait!!


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Nov 24, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> title says it all.gloves are off..im tired of repeating facts to idiots so i can live my life the way i want to..have at it.
> fuck religion.
> View attachment 3299481


I understand that your tired of repeating yourself maybe it's in your genes...will maybe not your genes, but it damn well shows up in your name 420 420... lol...peace rory...420420


----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> I understand that your tired of repeating yourself maybe it's in your genes...will maybe not your genes, but it damn well shows up in your name 420 420... lol...peace rory...420420


 he's having a hard time today poor baby @rory420420 .

cant seem to hold onto his suck ball giffs....


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

and that had to do with the topic how?


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

bradburry said:


> he's having a hard time today poor baby @rory420420 .
> 
> cant seem to hold onto his suck ball giffs....


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

bradburry said:


> i said wait...you'll be running out of giffs in a minute......wait!!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Milovan (Nov 24, 2014)

mudballs said:


> "if god is real, then what is fake"
> -g.d.h. circa 1989


Some titties are fake!

 



.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 24, 2014)

Religion is a fad.

There won't be nearly as many religious people in lets say another 2,000 years.

Science can bring people to being spiritual, though, and thats cool; as long as people don't have invisible friends like God, Jesus, Muhammad, Buddha, etc., etc..

Science is forever. Religion is for the ignorant.

~PEACE~


----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3300368


 i will haunt you soul ,, break your heart,, and terrorize your thoughts .....now untill eternity.


then i will give you them back...terms and conditions apply.


you are now my .....SLAVE BOY BIOTCH


----------



## Milovan (Nov 24, 2014)

bradburry said:


> i will haunt you soul ,, break your heart,, and terrorize your thoughts .....now untill eternity.


.
 



,


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

Milovan said:


> .
> View attachment 3300445
> 
> 
> ...


he huffing butt-hash.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

bradburry said:


> i will haunt you soul ,, break your heart,, and terrorize your thoughts .....now untill eternity.
> 
> 
> then i will give you them back...terms and conditions apply.
> ...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

bradburry said:


> suck dick and die fucka


----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3300447


 let me shatter your feelings rory


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

bradburry said:


> let me shatter your feelings rory


----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3300453


 but my liver makes me feel poorly rory


----------



## Sativied (Nov 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Religion is a fad.
> 
> There won't be nearly as many religious people in lets say another 2,000 years.
> 
> ...


Science is just another religion. Bible thumpers "prove" the bible with the contents of the bible, scientists prove their science with more science. First one book was enough to control most people, then a second had to be written to keep them under control, and some places a third.

Obviously a fourth isn't going to control the modern man, nor would a 5th or 6th, but if you overload people with an endless amount of text, and call it science (latin for knowing) everybody buys an iphone... sort of speak. People are as much slaves to science as they are to religion.

You are wrong thinking religion is a fad, that implies people stop choosing what they belief, which is never going to happen. I know you're the christ and can prophesize, but I am from the future and I can tell you it's never going to end, it's only going to get crazier...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

bradburry said:


> but my liver makes me feel poorly rory





Sativied said:


> Science is just another religion. Bible thumpers "prove" the bible with the contents of the bible, scientists prove their science with more science. First one book was enough to control most people, than a second had to be written to keep them under control, and some places a third.
> 
> Obviously a fourth isn't going to control the modern man, nor would a 5th or 6th, but if you overload people with an endless amount of text, and call it science (latin for knowing) everybody buys an iphone... sort of speak. People are as much slaves to science as they are to religion.
> 
> You are wrong thinking religion is a fad, that implies people stop choosing what they belief, which is never going to happen. I know you're the christ and can prophesize, but I am from the future and I can tell you it's never going to end, it's only going to get crazier...


so what about physics?
gravity is a fad?
can we un-slave ourselves from molecular degredation?
will mainliners mom ever charge for all the head she gives at the strip club?


----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> so what about physics?
> gravity is a fad?
> can we un-slave ourselves from molecular degredation?
> will mainliners mom ever charge for all the head she gives at the strip club?


 maybe


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

bradburry said:


> maybe


----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

rory420420 said:


>


im dieing rory


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

hopefully soon,and painfully.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

bradburry said:


> im dieing rory


i know why,cuz youre a mod.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

moddy mc massingil.


----------



## Sativied (Nov 24, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> so what about physics?
> gravity is a fad?
> can we un-slave ourselves from molecular degredation?


Right, instead of saying "the bible is true because it's in the bible" you say "science is true because one of the many science books says so". Just as kids believe there's a god if you hook them young, they will "believe" what there teacher will tell them, or what they perceive...

I felt like you when I was younger. When will those stupid religious folks open their eyes and learn.... It's how they think about non-religious folks too. So let me save you some time, a few centuries. The debate will never end because it's like debating whether christianity _or_ islam is true. Non religious people in this time believe science will save them in a very similar way religious people count on and depend (slaves, mentally) on "god". 

Anyway, debating science vs religion with people from this time is like trying to explain internet to hunter-gatherers. I will suffice by saying you are ALL being played. 



rory420420 said:


> will mainliners mom ever charge for all the head she gives at the strip club?


I don't believe in miracles and surely science dictates she needs to pay others to accept head.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

but see,imo,youre wrong...
before i knew of science,it worked..oxygen kept me alive,gravity on the ground..
religion,before,and after i knew about it,it did nothing...
ive never relied on either.no need to keep faith in an absolute fact,or waste time on a joke.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

but yea,his mom needs a credit card reader installed in her ass crack...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

also,this thread wasnt for a debate..its for one 
thing.
fuck religion.


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 24, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> fuck religion
> .


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 24, 2014)

And I know it's been posted before but this is just too great


----------



## Milovan (Nov 24, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> so what about physics?
> gravity is a fad?
> can we un-slave ourselves from molecular degredation?


Just wondering who saved the guy
that just fell from 11 stories and lived?



Was it God, physics ...what then?
 



.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

circumstance....


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

weak minds twist circumstance into biblical tales so they can explain to themselves what they do not know...
like sun gods,night witches stealing the moon away,people living thru a normally death causing incident..
cant explain it?.god did it!
mary was a virgin..yea right..her parents were ashamed of fathering a whore..so lets make up a totally cool story involving ghost semen to exonerate them from raising a broke 2-bit slut ,and,her from sucking 57 cocks in a row...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

excuse me..not weak minds..
oppresed,un educated minds..
was zealous in my words there..some of the most intelligent people in the world are religious leaders..
theyre just not using their intelligence....


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

btw..mainliner..that post was also an educational post..
that is a good example of the adjective,possessive,and locational spellings of their,theyre,and there,and its uses in the english language.
bitch.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

PorterRockwell said:


> And I know it's been posted before but this is just too greatView attachment 3300472


ONLY if you give his home boys money...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Milovan (Nov 24, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> circumstance....


Yeah he landed on a car.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

bradburry said:


> suck dick and die fucka


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

Milovan said:


> Yeah he landed on a car.


i am chevrolet,bow dow to your new messaiah!


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 24, 2014)

bradburry said:


>


----------



## Sativied (Nov 24, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> before i knew of science,it worked..


Christians say the same thing about God and bible contents.



rory420420 said:


> gravity on the ground..
> religion,before,and after i knew about it,it did nothing....


How do you know apart from science or other scientific minded people telling you so? Perhaps it's the praying of the other 90+% that keeps our feet on the ground. Perhaps you haven't opened your heart and found Jesus yet.*

Gravity is one of the 4 fundamental forces of nature. It exists. We can assign one word to it, or books filled with words and numbers, call it science, and then believe we know another religion is mistaken. A religious person could still argue gravity and the other fundamental forces are god's super powers. Just look at the pope recently in regards to evolution. 

What scientific minded anti-religious people basically do is blame human beings for not being able to back up their religion with science. Someday we'll have holotoons that sum up the irony of that much better than I could do without disturbing this time line any further. I've said too much already, but a. there's no God (nor gods), b. there are no aliens (there was, well, for you "will be", a period where the aliens that aren't actually aliens are considered gods), and c. some movies are not that far from the truth, and d. more than 70% of the planet's population killed themselves when they finally found out 'reality' so be careful what you wish for. Enjoy the simplicity of life when it was just a matter of science vs religion. 



























*  Sorry, couldn't hold it up any longer.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

i am religion


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 24, 2014)

bradburry said:


>


 


bradburry said:


>


 



bradburry said:


> bradburry said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 24, 2014)

bradburry said:


> i love dick!
> 
> 
> bradburry said:
> ...


He says so much!


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 24, 2014)

bradburry said:


> you remind of a man
> 
> 
> bradburry said:
> ...


Hah!


----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

PorterRockwell said:


> Hah!


 o dear ....you really need to get out abit son.


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 24, 2014)

This is the most accurate synopsis of christianity I've seen yet...


----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> This is the most accurate synopsis of christianity I've seen yet...


absolute bollocks and if you think thats true ......your in for a big surprise


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

[QUKim="Sativied, post: 11086064, member: 539919"]Christians say the same thing about God and bible contents.


How do you know apart from science or other scientific minded people telling you so?gone Perhaps it's the praying of the other 90+% that keeps our feet on the ground. Perhaps you haven't opened your heart and found Jesus yet.*

Gravity is one of the 4 fundamental forces of nature. It exists. We can assign one word to it, or books filled with words and numbers, call it science, and then believe we know another religion is mistaken. A religious person could still argue gravity and the other fundamental forces are god's super powers. Just look at the pope recently in regards to evolution.

What scientific minded anti-religious people basically do is blame human beings for not being able to back up their religion with science. Someday we'll have holotoons that sum up the irony of that much better than I could do without disturbing this time line any further. I've said too much already, but a. there's no God (nor gods), b. there are no aliens (there was, well, for you "will be", a period where the aliens that aren't actually aliens are considered gods), and c. some movies are not that far from the truth, and d. more than 70% of the planet's population killed themselves when they finally found out 'reality' so be careful what you wish for. Enjoy the simplicity of life when it was just a matter of science vs religion.



























*  Sorry, couldn't hold it up any longer.[/QUOTE]
go jump off a building,ill pray a bunch...or,ill put an air bag at the bottom...
you choose..
if it really was going to happen..youd choose air bag everytime.
once again..its not for discussion..and i thought you were gonna save me time and all,remember?
pray,my time is important...
no discussion,as i know whats real,and it aint your god.
also u sure like using numbers...70percent?.science of math..
religion..hypocrisy perpetuated by hypocrits who dont understand or know their own action..but believe someone or something will show them,and give money in hopes itvwill happen asap.
again..were good on your persuasion techniques..no discussion needed..
FUCK RELIGION.
dont like it?pray for it to stop.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

IT FUCKIN IS WHAT IT IS........believe me when i say i know.

my feelings are hurt today.....too much racisim


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

what you know could be mistaken as NOT A GODDAMN THING..
GO FUCK YOURSELF MAINEY.
YOU WHITE CRACKER ASS HONKEY WHITEBREAD GHOST MASSA MOTHERFUCKER.
hey mainburry,whats 8in long and white?
nothing but a sub sandwich.bitch.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

bradburry said:


> IT FUCKIN IS WHAT IT IS........believe me when i say i know.
> 
> my feelings are hurt today.....too much racisim


----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3300628


 nigga go back to bed ......now your thinking like me .

fuck every fuckers feelings


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 24, 2014)

Sativied said:


> I know you're the christ and can prophesize, but I am from the future


Why do you "know" that I'm the Christ?

Did you see all of My facts, evidence, etc.?

You say that you're from the future: what year are you from in the future?

~PEACE~


----------



## Sativied (Nov 24, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> and it aint your god.


You respond like a religious person who's told his God isn't real. There's no such thing as my god, I'm not religious. This is why the debate will continue for centuries, you let your believe in science cloud your mind in a similar way religious people do.

Yes gravity exists and will result in falling if one were to jump off a bridge. You label that science, which then in turn makes all science true, which then in turn disproves religion, but a religious person perceives that differently. If someone jumps of a bridge, and lives, or dies, it was God working in mysterious ways. Or it was just an idiot ignoring God's design. Gravity and religion are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3300609


 its not suppose to..........to beg for forgiveness is the natural pray postion your feelings force you into.........trust me i fuckin know


----------



## Sativied (Nov 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You say that you're from the future:


You know about the butterfly effect right? I figured I can be open about it because nobody will believe me anyway. You of all people know what that is like. I sort of abuse that disbelief. I can't go into too much detail though, it could possibly effect my own future again.



Nevaeh420 said:


> what year are you from in the future?


It doesn't work like that. Understanding why requires having evolved beyond the simplicity of "science vs religion". "Years" is merely a fabrication of scientific minds that perceived something (opposed to their claim of "knowing").The latest "year" I can remember is 1982, after that I aged in different times, went back and forth. That probably doesn't make any more sense of it. 



Nevaeh420 said:


> Why do you "know" that I'm the Christ?
> 
> Did you see all of My facts, evidence, etc.?


I did see the evidence, more than you will know for a while.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

Sativied said:


> You know about the butterfly effect right? I figured I can be open about it because nobody will believe me anyway. You of all people know what that is like. I sort of abuse that disbelief. I can't go into too much detail though, it could possibly effect my own future again.
> 
> It doesn't work like that. Understanding why requires having evolved beyond the simplicity of "science vs religion". "Years" is merely a fabrication of scientific minds that perceived something (opposed to their claim of "knowing").The latest "year" I can remember is 1982, after that I aged in different times, went back and forth. That probably doesn't make any more sense of it.
> 
> I did see the evidence, more than you will know for a while.


 get me a fuking rope....lol


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

to be forgiven means shit when i havent done anything...
live with your parent/god imposed false guilt.
im happy livin free of fear,guilt,and virginity(oh,and herpes..you cant say any of that.
know why religious nuts try to convince you to be religious?
its THE ONLY way they can affirm to them selves that they have believed in something real..cant prove it otherwise..
please,show me your god..ill believe then.
ive prayed for god,ghosts,miracles,a sign..nothing.
i went about life with out all that...and its good..in fact great.i reccommend it.
less focus on story time and wishful thinking..more time spent doing and accomplishing.
religion is for the weak.
if you cant do it yourself,youre a bitch,and talking it over in your head with your imaginary self esteem coach isnt doing shit but making you feel better about your own inadequacies.
bitch.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> to be forgiven means shit when i havent done anything...
> .


you dont understand forgiveness rory......only i do .....just me ......no one else...just me


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

Sativied said:


> You know about the butterfly effect right? I figured I can be open about it because nobody will believe me anyway. You of all people know what that is like. I sort of abuse that disbelief. I can't go into too much detail though, it could possibly effect my own future again.
> 
> It doesn't work like that. Understanding why requires having evolved beyond the simplicity of "science vs religion". "Years" is merely a fabrication of scientific minds that perceived something (opposed to their claim of "knowing").The latest "year" I can remember is 1982, after that I aged in different times, went back and forth. That probably doesn't make any more sense of it.
> 
> I did see the evidence, more than you will know for a while.


if you can tell me how it works,then that means youre god.which i doubt..
but you know how it works ONLY cause it allows to believe your own ideas without doubting yourself...
still waiting for you to jump..
hell,lets do an experiment..get some lab rats,2 exactly identical lab rats..throw both off a cliff,one into a pile of polyester cotton and baloons,the other just the floor..pray for both..
why did one live,and one die..god?
prove it.
i cant.but,i can prove the existance of gravity,polyester,balloons,inertia...and the reasons those factors can save a rat.
cant prove god was helping or not.either way,if he was/is there,the rat didnt benifit,and in fact,his life was shortened by god in effect.
science was allready proven,rat feels he died in vain.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> to be forgiven means shit when i havent done anything...
> live with your parent/god imposed false guilt.
> im happy livin free of fear,guilt,and virginity(oh,and herpes..you cant say any of that.
> know why religious nuts try to convince you to be religious?
> ...


iv just explained


rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3300634 View attachment 3300635
> if you can tell me how it works,then that means youre god.which i doubt..
> but you know how it works ONLY cause it allows to believe your own ideas without doubting yourself...
> still waiting for you to jump..
> ...


 what are you on about .....iv just explained the prayer position............im gone man


----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

bradburry said:


> its not suppose to..........to beg for forgiveness is the natural pray postion your feelings force you into.........trust me i fuckin know


 see


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

bradburry said:


> see


youre quoting youself to prove to yourself your own theories.
now i know youre a dumb cunt.
when can i post freely again? meme mothering mod....
fuck you mainliner.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> youre quoting youself to prove to yourself your own theories.
> now i know youre a dumb cunt.
> when can i post freely again? meme mothering mod....
> fuck you mainliner.


 what r u talkin about man.......are you lonely again virgin..ha


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

su-burry.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> su-burry.


 mate you iz a virg ...no


----------



## Sativied (Nov 24, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3300634 View attachment 3300635
> if you can tell me how it works,then that means youre god.which i doubt..
> but you know how it works ONLY cause it allows to believe your own ideas without doubting yourself...
> still waiting for you to jump..
> ...


You continue repeating "gravity bla bla bla" while I already responded to that twice. I never disputed gravity is not something you and we all perceive as reality. As a matter of fact, I said gravity exists. Your arguments are logically as invalid of religious people. Gravity is real so [science/God] is real so anything that [science/God] wrote is real and hence [God/science] can't be real. 



rory420420 said:


> if you can tell me how it works,then that means youre god.which i doubt.


You again imply there is a god... Are you having doubts, is that what makes you hate religion so much? In a way you're closer than you think, God being a product of the human brain. The term God is flexible and will be stretched beyond anyones imagination.



rory420420 said:


> cant prove god was helping or not.either way,if he was/is there,the rat didnt benifit,and in fact,his life was shortened by god in effect.
> science was allready proven,rat feels he died in vain.


Maybe the rat went to heaven or benefited in ways you don't understand.  Seriously, how can prove any of that other than with scientific proof? You argument is basically that science is true, because science you understand, and only a god could understand how "it works". 

Imagine some day there will be something that trumps science, something that is clearly, for intelligent beings, more true than science, just as science is to religion for you. Imagine that god, that isn't a god, more like a source, will tell you how it works. Will you continue to insist that science is the ultimate truth that trumps all other theories? Someday in a some forum someone will be posting a very similar thread being annoyed with all those science believers. "No way that can't be true, it goes against what the science (/bible) says", "Prove to me my science (/religion) is wrong with my science (/religion)".

Rest assured that science is the best, the most elaborate, as well as the last religion that will have a majority. The initial designers of science were brilliant conmen and learned from the mistakes made by evangelists from other religions. Instead of claiming they know it all, they claim they only know very little and there's still much more to discover. That allows them to fill in the rest later and change it at will instead of becoming outdated like older religions.

Try not to bend the spoon...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

lol..mods,come on..i cant post pics but you douches let this fuck lick stay here an jerk off.
url,pic upload,nothing works..mainey sympathizers.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

see,what a douche move...
and now,i get evil.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

DOUCHE BAGGUS MAXIMUS MODERATUS!


----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

EVEN THE THOUGHTS OF A LIER ARE TRUE IN SOME WAY SHAPE OR FORM..

THE EXSITANCE OF A GOD OR SOME INTELEGENT FORCE WILL ONLY BE KNOWN BY THE ONE WHO IS...GOD

YOUR DISCUSSING OLD HAT......ITS THE LUCID DREAMERS NOT THE BOOK WHERE YOULL FIND ALL THE ANSWERS .








A FUCKIN MEN..


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

Sativied said:


> You continue repeating "gravity bla bla bla" while I already responded to that twice. I never disputed gravity is not something you and we all perceive as reality. As a matter of fact, I said gravity exists. Your arguments are logically as invalid of religious people. Gravity is real so [science/God] is real so anything that [science/God] wrote is real and hence [God/science] can't be real.
> 
> You again imply there is a god... Are you having doubts, is that what makes you hate religion so much? In a way you're closer than you think, God being a product of the human brain. The term God is flexible and will be stretched beyond anyones imagination.
> 
> ...


once agin.its not open for debate..findsomeone else to convince so.you feel better..im not buying it.
FUCK RELIGION..
Maybe the rat went and fucked mary,and you worship splinter from T.M.N.T...Ever think of that..i have no doubts.god does not exist..try to put doubt there all you want.you havent seen him,never will see him,and if you say you have,or have witnessed miracles,or ghosts,then youre mentally ill,and i suggest help.if you dont seek help,i guess you can throw your money at a guy ina suit promising you a better life,but only delivering the hope you keep wallowing in,instead of the promises you seek..
know why theres so many blonde christians?
all the bleach in the brainwash.
im gonna go pray this bowl gets me higher than the level of your ego.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

[QUOTdburry, post: 11087045, member: 887363"]EVEN THE THOUGHTS OF A LIER ARE TRUE IN SOME WAY SHAPE OR FORM..

THE EXSITANCE OF A GOD OR SOME INTELEGENT FORCE WILL ONLY BE KNOWN BY THE ONE WHO IS...GOD

YOUR DISCUSSING OLD HAT......ITS THE LUCID DREAMERS NOT THE BOOK WHERE YOULL FIND ALL THE ANSWERS .








A FUCKIN MEN..[/QUOTE]
cock breath,we know why u support religion..
the altar boys and the bdsm jesus is into turns you on...


----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

rory .....are you white?


----------



## Sativied (Nov 24, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> Maybe the rat went and fucked mary,and you worship splinter from T.M.N.T...Ever think of that..


No, but can you prove that with information from TMNT cartoons/movies/games?

I'm not trying to convince you of anything, certainly not religion nor to steer you away from your own. I have no desire to do so.




rory420420 said:


> Maybei have no doubts.god does not exist..try to put doubt there all you want.you havent seen him,never will see him,and if you say you have,or have witnessed miracles,or ghosts,then youre mentally ill,and i suggest help.if you dont seek help,i guess you can throw your money at a guy ina suit promising you a better life,but only delivering the hope you keep wallowing in,instead of the promises you seek..


The passion for your religion is clouding your mind, I never said there is a god, I'm not the religious one in this discussion.



rory420420 said:


> know why theres so many blonde christians?
> all the bleach in the brainwash.


 

How many scientists does it take to change a light bulb?
None, they use them as controls in double blind trials.




rory420420 said:


> im gonna go pray this bowl gets me higher than the level of your ego.


I'm the most modest man in the entire universe in all dimensions so good luck with that man.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 24, 2014)

bradburry said:


> absolute bollocks and if you think thats true ......your in for a big surprise


Really? What part of my poster was not accurate?


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

Sativied said:


> No, but can you prove that with information from TMNT cartoons/movies/games?
> 
> I'm not trying to convince you of anything, certainly not religion nor to steer you away from your own. I have no desire to do so.
> 
> ...


i can prove it..t.m.n.t are fake,just like god..if youre not trying to convince me,why all the rhetoric?..the title clearly says my beliefs.
not so modest imo..been trying to prove yourself and ideads/beliefs to me for pages now..thats not modest,and dont try to hide behind "i was merely trying to explain.." type shit..
science is not religion its physical facts you can check time and time again,with the same dependable results..science is what religion WANTS to be..religion is the worlds longest running real life info-mercial..it keeps repeating itself so much to you at the right time in your life,you succumb to the pressure,put your faith in the product,and give money for it,only to recieve a cheap imitation version of what you expected,with no refund available..and to make matters worse theres allways a special intriductory offer,and if you buy now,you get extra for a friend for the same price..
you dont get a refund,if you over pray.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

Sativied said:


> No, but can you prove that with information from TMNT cartoons/movies/games?
> 
> I'm not trying to convince you of anything, certainly not religion nor to steer you away from your own. I have no desire to do so.
> 
> ...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

how many scientist does it take to change a lightbulb?
dont know?
pray you find an answer in the bible befor the lights go out and you cant read..god will "miracle" you though right? let the blind man in the dark see,and all that mumbly joe bulkshit.
fuck.religion.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

light bulb..made by science..how many lightbulbs god make?
just a burning bush as far as i can see.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

bradburry said:


> rory .....are you white?


no,im italian.sorry to dissapoint you.i know you want big black cock,your "cuckhold" comments tell me that(i had to look the term up..you got a weird fetish,but i cant judge,i like watchin my wife with people too..but they are hot women..to each their own.)
look dude,all joking aside,im not gay,quit with the come ons in your p.m.'s


----------



## Sativied (Nov 24, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> light bulb..made by science..how many lightbulbs god make?
> just a burning bush as far as i can see.


How can something that doesn't exist according to science create something as scientific as a lightbulb? If you would be right about there being a god that could create, then I think the sun and the stars are better examples than a burning bush.

Lightbulbs are made possible by another of the four fundamental forces of nature, the electromagnetic force. It exists. Using it doesn't prove anything apart from that it exists. A religious person could argue that is just another of God's super powers.

Imagine being an bystander and some scientist says "my science resulted in a light bulb" and and a religious person saying "my religion result in the sun, the stars and everything in the universe, including the atoms that make up the light bulb". Objectively the latter wins.

How is a lightbulb any more convincing than a wooden wheel? Because it's more complex? So the more scientifically complex the more proof it is? That's how TV priests or whatever they call themselves do too. They overload someone with so much religion that some start to consider it as the truth. Science took that to a whole 'nother level.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

"I'm not trying to convince you of anything, certainly not religion nor to steer you away from your own. I have no desire to do so."


Sativied said:


> How can something that doesn't exist according to science create something as scientific as a lightbulb? If you would be right about there being a god that could create, then I think the sun and the stars are better examples than a burning bush.
> 
> Lightbulbs are made possible by another of the four fundamental forces of nature, the electromagnetic force. It exists. Using it doesn't prove anything apart from that it exists. A religious person could argue that is just another of God's super powers.
> 
> ...


damn..all the same.lies.lol


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)

look dude,no offense,i been nice,and ive told you..
THIS IS NOT A DEBATE.
go peddle your goods elsewhere.theyvare not wanted here but for one thing..a good laugh to.break the tension in the world that has been caused by a little man in your head.
money is the root of all evil..thats why religious nuts want to give it to their spiritual "mob boss/capo".. more money they have,more of their views can be unwantedly cemented into society so THEIR lives are how they want them,at the expense of others..
*FUCK.RELIGION.*


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 25, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Imagine being an bystander and some scientist says "my science resulted in a light bulb" and and a religious person saying "my religion result in the sun, the stars and everything in the universe, including the atoms that make up the light bulb". Objectively the latter wins.


Realistically, both in the above example are making a positive claim, thus are subject to the burden of proof. Person A with the light bulb, if knowledgeable, could demonstrate the process of creating the bulb. This process, if done correctly, can be repeated by others and will work the same way each and every time. Person B claiming that a deity created those things would likewise be obligated to demonstrate that his claims are what he states. Person A would be meeting the Burden of Proof for his positive claim, while Person B could not. That seems to be a substantial difference. One method seems a more credible than the other in the search for knowledge regarding objective reality...



> How is a lightbulb any more convincing than a wooden wheel? Because it's more complex? So the more scientifically complex the more proof it is? That's how TV priests or whatever they call themselves do too. They overload someone with so much religion that some start to consider it as the truth. Science took that to a whole 'nother level.


The scientific method yields the most accurate information regarding objective reality that we have at any given time. It is a method whose answers are limited to the technology of the day, so its accumulated body of knowledge is always open to revision and addition as new tech becomes available. It carefully observes nature and uses logic to form hypotheses as non-bias explanations of observed phenomena. It then doubts its conclusions and does its best to falsify them. If its conclusions withstand all attempts to discredit them, they become theory that is open to addition and revision as time passes and technology advances. Its claims are verifiable and its experimental proof is repeatable by others. The scientific method has spawned every major value that we use daily, and is at the vehicle of all major human progress. It seems that the dogma relayed by TV evangelists pales in comparison…


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 25, 2014)

the fact that time is a human concept...it does not really exist.
b.c.,a.d...never happened..unless your a religious mathmetician(dire implications of a newer,bigger,mecha-striesand religion!)
watch out! physics youre done for...religion has you now!


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Really? What part of my poster was not accurate?


 its complecated.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Nov 25, 2014)

Look, I'm the Messiah and you"re just going to have to live with that. All of these false messiahs are giving me a bad name. I encourage rational debate about my existence and big breasts. The bigger, the better I like it. 

I'm thinking about a breast-centric off-shoot from the big three mono-theocratic hallucinations. How about Breastianity or Titlam or Mammism. Who's with me?


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

CC Dobbs said:


> Look, I'm the Messiah and you"re just going to have to live with that. All of these false messiahs are giving me a bad name. I encourage rational debate about my existence and big breasts. The bigger, the better I like it.
> 
> I'm thinking about a breast-centric off-shoot from the big three mono-theocratic hallucinations. How about Breastianity or Titlam or Mammism. Who's with me?


 where all god buddy.....every fucking one of us


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 25, 2014)

nah..youre a little BITCH.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 25, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Realistically, both in the above example are making a positive claim, thus are subject to the burden of proof. Person A with the light bulb, if knowledgeable, could demonstrate the process of creating the bulb. This process, if done correctly, can be repeated by others and will work the same way each and every time. Person B claiming that a deity created those things would likewise be obligated to demonstrate that his claims are what he states. Person A would be meeting the Burden of Proof for his positive claim, while Person B could not. That seems to be a substantial difference. One method seems a more credible than the other in the search for knowledge regarding objective reality...
> 
> 
> 
> The scientific method yields the most accurate information regarding objective reality that we have at any given time. It is a method whose answers are limited to the technology of the day, so its accumulated body of knowledge is always open to revision and addition as new tech becomes available. It carefully observes nature and uses logic to form hypotheses as non-bias explanations of observed phenomena. It then doubts its conclusions and does its best to falsify them. If its conclusions withstand all attempts to discredit them, they become theory that is open to addition and revision as time passes and technology advances. Its claims are verifiable and its experimental proof is repeatable by others. The scientific method has spawned every major value that we use daily, and is at the vehicle of all major human progress. It seems that the dogma relayed by TV evangelists pales in comparison…


Both examples make a positive CLAIM...only ones making a positive impact,the other is slowly eating the world and humanity alive...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sativied said:


> I did see the evidence, more than you will know for a while.


Did you read this whole thread yet?

http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/topic/There-is-a-Man-claiming-to-be-Christ-with-evidence-/482442/0

Please go to page 12 and page 14, in order to read the Bible stories that I believe I have fulfilled, and to read some of My prophecies.

Or you can take some time and just read through the entire thread.

In that link, you can watch My videos of Myself too.

I can almost guarantee that you will be a smarter person for reading through that thread.

That link is basically My FREE autobiography.

I would like to base My future book off of that link.

Towards the end of that thread, I link you to some of My better work, so please click on all of the links I provide.

Also, this is for anyone: can anyone debunk anything that I have said?

Thank you for taking the time to learn the facts, evidence, etc., about Me- the Christ.

~PEACE~


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> where all god buddy.....every fucking one of us


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> nah..youre a little BITCH.


 forum whore


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 25, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Did you read this whole thread yet?
> 
> http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/topic/There-is-a-Man-claiming-to-be-Christ-with-evidence-/482442/0
> 
> ...


umm,would you like to make your own thread and suck your own dick somewhere else?
fuck religion? get the point?


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3300950


 troll


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> forum whore


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> umm,would you like to make your own thread and suck your own dick somewhere else?
> fuck religion? get the point?


 angry troll....my fav


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> troll


 IM a troll in my own thread?lol...
clean some troll pussy then douche


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3300952 IM a troll in my own thread?lol...
> clean some troll pussy then douche


 your a long time dead buddy ..
good luck in life


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> angry troll....my fav


loose vagina..eveyones favorite..IF theyre drunk..didnt your wife get rid of that rash? shouldnt you be getting tested,or coercing young boy into your basement or something?


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> your a long time dead buddy ..
> good luck in life


and fuck you and your hocus pocus bullshit also..


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 25, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I can almost guarantee that you will be a smarter person for reading through that thread.


I can guarantee that you will not -








> Also, this is for anyone: can anyone debunk anything that I have said?


You fucking quack, you are still the Liar King. We have debunked almost everything you have said through multiple threads. You can pretend it didn't happen all you like, it doesn't change that fact that it occurred. Anyone is free to peruse those early threads of yours to see for themselves. Perhaps you should take your meds and re-read them. You were told not to spam others' threads, your post above is reported...

Edit - Here's your first thread in this section where your ass was handed to you on all of your major points, and where your ideas, logic, and proof is debunked - 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/i-found-like-a-dozen-videos-of-christ-himself-he-said-that-he-posted-on-here.600992/
I especially like Mindphuck's posts on pages 10 and 11, and also on the last 3 pages...


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Nov 25, 2014)

Religion or any type of "faith", or whatever you may call it, is all bullshit. It is the biggest scam, the biggest form of mind control the world has ever seen. Nature holds the truth to everything, we just have to discover it, and we do that by SCIENCE and REASONING, not by believing in imaginary figures of our imaginations, such as "GODS". Religious people have it backwards, gods or a god didn't create people or the universe, it is people who created the gods that so many people still foolishly believe in.

Go here to learn some true words of wisdom:

http://www.askatheists.com/atheist-quotes

http://atheistempire.com/greatminds/more.php


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 25, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> Religion or any type of "faith", or whatever you may call it, is all bullshit. It is the biggest scam, the biggest form of mind control the world has ever seen. Nature holds the truth to everything, we just have to discover it, and we do that by SCIENCE and REASONING, not by believing in imaginary figures of our imaginations, such as "GODS". Religious people have it backwards, gods or a god didn't create people or the universe, it is people who created the gods that so many people still foolishly believe in.
> 
> Go here to learn some true words of wisdom:
> 
> ...


hey thanks for joining the thread bro!
hope you stick around!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 25, 2014)

this guy is my hero,as a comedic speaker,and serious atheist..
http://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1973C69FF153BE8E


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 25, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PL22DA2CE3F0B4D23E&v=Oz267A6jhbw


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Nov 25, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> hey thanks for joining the thread bro!
> hope you stick around!


Ya i'll keep an eye on this thread. I just had to say something and spread the truth. It just boggles my mind how people are so blind and ignorant and believe these fairy tale stories called religion or faith. I personally think it has a lot to do with intelligence. Smarter people are more likely to realize how silly a notion it is to believe in such absurd falsities like religions or gods, when there are so many examples of direct evidence that science has found that can prove the non-existence of gods or deem any form of religion or faith as invalid. I don't really think i need to go into detail as to what these examples are because the examples are out there for anybody who wants to learn about them. It is just a matter of either being ignorant and ignoring the facts or having an open mind and willingness to learn and discover the ultimate truths of nature.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> Ya i'll keep an eye on this thread. I just had to say something and spread the truth. It just boggles my mind how people are so blind and ignorant and believe these fairy tale stories called religion or faith. I personally think it has a lot to do with intelligence. Smarter people are more likely to realize how silly a notion it is to believe in such absurd falsities like religions or gods, when there are so many examples of direct evidence that science has found that can prove the non-existence of gods or deem any form of religion or faith as invalid. I don't really think i need to go into detail as to what these examples are because the examples are out there for anybody who wants to learn about them. It is just a matter of either being ignorant and ignoring the facts or having an open mind and willingness to learn and discover the ultimate truths of nature.


 intersting....how do you think life started then?


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 25, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> Ya i'll keep an eye on this thread. I just had to say something and spread the truth. It just boggles my mind how people are so blind and ignorant and believe these fairy tale stories called religion or faith. I personally think it has a lot to do with intelligence. Smarter people are more likely to realize how silly a notion it is to believe in such absurd falsities like religions or gods, when there are so many examples of direct evidence that science has found that can prove the non-existence of gods or deem any form of religion or faith as invalid. I don't really think i need to go into detail as to what these examples are because the examples are out there for anybody who wants to learn about them. It is just a matter of either being ignorant and ignoring the facts or having an open mind and willingness to learn and discover the ultimate truths of nature.


its also ego...deep in humans psyche is the need to be right and rejoyced for being so..when blindly following something for so long and one is confronted with opposite facts that prove them wrong,they will scramble to reinforce their wrong,no so much to be right,but to reaffirm their self worth and not be embarrased for running with ludicris notions and touting them as fact...
bad thing is,these people have money..the fact changer...i could tell your father hes a frog..he wont believe me,and deny it..give him a million bucks,hell be dating ms.piggy the rest of his life!
fuck religion.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> intersting....how do you think life started then?


well,yours started in the ass crack of a gutter whore..but heres the real way,you amoeba shit for brains bitch.
dont come to a gun fight with a slingshot fucktard.
http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/7/5691744/scientists-create-life-form-with-alien-dna-six-letters


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 25, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> Ya i'll keep an eye on this thread. I just had to say something and spread the truth. It just boggles my mind how people are so blind and ignorant and believe these fairy tale stories called religion or faith. I personally think it has a lot to do with intelligence. Smarter people are more likely to realize how silly a notion it is to believe in such absurd falsities like religions or gods, when there are so many examples of direct evidence that science has found that can prove the non-existence of gods or deem any form of religion or faith as invalid. I don't really think i need to go into detail as to what these examples are because the examples are out there for anybody who wants to learn about them. It is just a matter of either being ignorant and ignoring the facts or having an open mind and willingness to learn and discover the ultimate truths of nature.


see,fuck bags like mainliner cant understand big words like in thd link i posted,so its easier to say "not real" and make up a story rather than learn the truth..genetic science is a complicated area to study..whole lot easier to say mickey mouse said "hmm,let there be life..ill create a man and a woman..and a bunch of problems.."..a pen cost less than a lab and a geneticists salary.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> intersting....how do you think life started then?


something like this


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> intersting....how do you think life started then?


Ok, here we go... As of now, nobody truly knows 100% exactly how life began. Religions and faiths attempt to try to answer this question by coming up with their own sort of answers, such as "god created the heaven, the earth, and people, and took a break on Sunday", or something like that. That is just one example that i know of off the top of my head. People have asked this question ever since they had the ability to. And people, such as Scientists and other intelligent people have been trying to answer this question without having to rely on religion or a faith to answer it for them. Basically from what i know, and from what some very intelligent people over the countless centuries and millenniums know, have put forth some very compelling ideas about how life may have originated. Such ideas are that life began around 3.5 billion years ago, approximately 1 billion years after the earth formed along with the rest of the solar system. How? Well, it is difficult to say, but the ideas put forth are that somehow, the raw materials or building blocks of life, such as amino acids combined in all sorts of ways for hundreds and hundreds of millions of years until somehow in a certain arrangement of materials, it was able to copy itself. DNA and RNA were in the mix of all this. All life has one common trait: DNA. If you can find the first cell with DNA or how DNA or RNA formed, you might possibly be able to find out how life originally got started. And once those first primitive microscopic cells first got going, it was history from there. Over billions of years, cells slowly became more and more complex and got to making larger and larger organisms from combinations of those cells. And eventually, after about 4 billion years of life's EVOLUTION (oh yeah i said it), people came into existence. It is a very complicated thing to think about, and some unintelligent people would simply dismiss such ideas because they can't comprehend it, or they don't want to "not know the truth", so they conform to a faith to have their own peace of mind, but it doesn't make it true.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> Ok, here we go... As of now, nobody truly knows 100% exactly how life began. Religions and faiths attempt to try to answer this question by coming up with their own sort of answers, such as "god created the heaven, the earth, and people, and took a break on Sunday", or something like that. That is just one example that i know of off the top of my head. People have asked this question ever since they had the ability to. And people, such as Scientists and other intelligent people have been trying to answer this question without having to rely on religion or a faith to answer it for them. Basically from what i know, and from what some very intelligent people over the countless centuries and millenniums know, have put forth some very compelling ideas about how life may have originated. Such ideas are that life began around 3.5 billion years ago, approximately 1 billion years after the earth formed along with the rest of the solar system. How? Well, it is difficult to say, but the ideas put forth are that somehow, the raw materials or building blocks of life, such as amino acids combined in all sorts of ways for hundreds and hundreds of millions of years until somehow in a certain arrangement of materials, it was able to copy itself. DNA and RNA were in the mix of all this. All life has one common trait: DNA. If you can find the first cell with DNA or how DNA or RNA formed, you might possibly be able to find out how life originally got started. And once those first primitive microscopic cells first got going, it was history from there. Over billions of years, cells slowly became more and more complex and got to making larger and larger organisms from combinations of those cells. And eventually, after about 4 billion years of life's EVOLUTION (oh yeah i said it), people came into existence. It is a very complicated thing to think about, and some unintelligent people would simply dismiss such ideas because they can't comprehend it, or they don't want to "not know the truth", so they conform to a faith to have their own peace of mind, but it doesn't make it true.


 so if this is true ......explain what dreams are


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Nov 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> something like this


HAH. It's funny when people dismiss the idea that people evolved from monkeys. They are all like "I DIDN'T COME FROM NO MONKEY" But they don't even try realize that is not how evolution works. Yes, it is completely false that some time a while back a monkey gave birth to a human. That is not how evolution works. It is an extremely slow process of gradual change that favors the organisms of who survive the best. Whoever can survive their environment and reproduce passes on that genetic code that allowed them to survive. And through environmental changes or by being completely random, genes change little by little over millions of years. And in the case of people, monkeys slowly got more and more walking upright and intelligent, and eventually with enough time it turned into modern man. And modern man will continue to evolve as well along with every other life form. And as a matter of fact evolution isn't limited to just life, the whole universe itself is constantly evolving and changing, and is much different than it was 13.7 billion years ago.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> so if this is true ......explain what dreams are


Wow, how about try and figure it out for yourself. And what does that have to do with any of this anyways????


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> HAH. It's funny when people dismiss the idea that people evolved from monkeys. They are all like "I DIDN'T COME FROM NO MONKEY" But they don't even try realize that is not how evolution works. Yes, it is completely false that some time a while back a monkey gave birth to a human. That is not how evolution works. It is an extremely slow process of gradual change that favors the organisms of who survive the best. Whoever can survive their environment and reproduce passes on that genetic code that allowed them to survive. And through environmental changes or by being completely random, genes change little by little over millions of years. And in the case of people, monkeys slowly got more and more walking upright and intelligent, and eventually with enough time it turned into modern man. And modern man will continue to evolve as well along with every other life form. And as a matter of fact evolution isn't limited to just life, the whole universe itself is constantly evolving and changing, and is much different than it was 13.7 billion years ago.


 evolutions a fact ....can you explain the missing link


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> Wow, how about try and figure it out for yourself. And what does that have to do with any of this anyways????


 dreams are part of life arnt they......can you explain them seen as though youve got all the answers.........this is a disscusion isnt it?


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sorry what exactly do you mean by missing link?


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> Sorry what exactly do you mean by missing link?


the evolutionry history of fossiled bones has a missing link along the time line


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> dreams are part of life arnt they......can you explain them seen as though youve got all the answers.........this is a disscusion isnt it?


OMG i never said i have all the answers. I will admit that i don't. But that still doesn't make religion or faith true by any means. And i believe dreams are a complicated phenomena that occurs in your brain based on the memories stored in your brain when you are in REM sleep. Why? Possibly as just a part of the refreshing process that the brain requires every night to help strengthen or repair memories and help keep brain function strong. Don't know what REM sleep is? Look it up or take a psychology course. The human brain is a cocktail of chemicals and electric signals and is very complicated. Like i said i don't know all the answers and i am not an expert on the human brain, but i do like to try and find out how the universe truly works.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> OMG i never said i have all the answers. I will admit that i don't. But that still doesn't make religion or faith true by any means. And i believe dreams are a complicated phenomena that occurs in your brain based on the memories stored in your brain when you are in REM sleep. Why? Possibly as just a part of the refreshing process that the brain requires every night to help strengthen or repair memories and help keep brain function strong. Don't know what REM sleep is? Look it up or take a psychology course. The human brain is a cocktail of chemicals and electric signals and is very complicated. Like i said i don't know all the answers and i am not an expert on the human brain, but i do like to try and find out how the universe truly works.


 your way off knowing about life until you google LUCID DREAMS .....youll start to think logic then ..

google it ....its a serious subject.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> the evolutionry history of fossiled bones has a missing link along the time line


There are lots of so called "missing links" that have been discovered. There are many examples that show a gradual change of one life form to another. Just one example that i can think of is the first dinosaurs with feathers, proving that dinosaurs were the ancestors of birds. Yes, all birds today are descendants of dinosaurs that last walked the earth 65 million years ago.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> your way off knowing about life until you google LUCID DREAMS .....youll start to think logic then ..
> 
> google it ....its a serious subject.


Ya like i said the brain is very complicated. The truth needs no defense. i am done with you. The bottom line is the earth could get blown to pieces or swallowed up by the sun and all life on it be killed forever, but the universe will continue *on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on for trillions and trillions and trillions trillions and trillions and trillions trillions and trillions and trillions trillions and trillions and trillions trillions and trillions and trillions trillions and trillions and trillions and trillions and trillions and trillions* of years, and it would be like nothing ever happened. Our little solar system, our little planet, with all our little life is so small and insignificant compared to the rest of the universe.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> Ya like i said the brain is very complicated. The truth needs no defense. i am done with you. The bottom line is the earth could get blown to pieces or swallowed up by the sun and all life on it be killed forever, but the universe will continue *on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on on and on and on for trillions and trillions and trillions trillions and trillions and trillions trillions and trillions and trillions trillions and trillions and trillions trillions and trillions and trillions trillions and trillions and trillions and trillions and trillions and trillions* of years, and it would be like nothing ever happened. Our little solar system, our little planet, with all our little life is so small and insignificant compared to the rest of the universe.


 but where would are souls go..


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Nov 25, 2014)

rory420420, I am just glad that not everybody believes in religions and faiths, and they realize there truly is no god. Maybe there is hope for humanity after all.

Just remember these sayings and you will be fine:

http://www.askatheists.com/atheist-quotes

http://atheistempire.com/greatminds/more.php


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> rory420420, I am just glad that not everybody believes in religions and faiths, and they realize there truly is no god. Maybe there is hope for humanity after all.
> 
> Just remember these sayings and you will be fine:
> 
> ...


 i arnt religious i just think LOGICALLY..


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> but where would are souls go..


outer space


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> outer space


 don't be silly....theres no oxygen..lol


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 26, 2014)

bradburry said:


> i arnt religious i just think LOGICALLY..


we found your school book,bitch.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 26, 2014)

here you go you daft fuck...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 26, 2014)

this guy is a fucking genius of our times 
http://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1973C69FF153BE8E


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2014)

Evolution at its finest moments


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 26, 2014)

hey look its mainliner getting fucked by a monkey!
wheres my money,monkey?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 26, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> here you go you daft fuck...


Or you can watch this to keep the video under 40 minutes... same thing, but this is the curtailed version.

Zeitgeist: The Movie (HD) Part I - The Greatest Story Ever Told






~PEACE~


----------



## bradburry (Nov 26, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Or you can watch this to keep the video under 40 minutes... same thing, but this is the curtailed version.
> 
> Zeitgeist: The Movie (HD) Part I - The Greatest Story Ever Told
> 
> ...


 id rather watch a porn George....but when in Rome.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 26, 2014)

yea,tranny porn..


bradburry said:


> id rather watch a porn George....but when in Rome.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Nov 26, 2014)

bradburry said:


> i arnt religious i just think LOGICALLY..


I must laugh at you


rory420420 said:


> this guy is a fucking genius of our times
> http://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1973C69FF153BE8E


I agree completely. He is an absolute inspiration, speaks the truth.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2014)

bradburry said:


> id rather watch a porn George....but when in Rome.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Nov 27, 2014)

thanks for reiterating that tyler..should be mandatory to watch...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## bradburry (Nov 27, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> yea,tranny porn..


fuck...r u still going on lol....iv had you on ignore all week and iv just (vaugly) remembered who u r .lol.

sorry i get mixed up with u and whodat ;( no hard feelings .


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 27, 2014)

bradburry said:


> fuck.:..r u still going on lol....iv had you on ignore all week and iv just (vaugly) remembered who u r .lol.
> 
> sorry i get mixed up with u and whodat ;( no hard feelings .


all of that..just like your mother...
yo @[email protected] ,Ready to switch ends on this bitch?..


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 27, 2014)

bradburry said:


> id rather watch a porn George....but when in Rome.


got me on ignore all week but be posting on my thread yesterday..you really are a dumb fuck,you know that? i was busting your dipshit balls before,but you took stupid fuck to a whole new level with this...


bradburry said:


> fuck...r u still going on lol....iv had you on ignore all week and iv just (vaugly) remembered who u r .lol.
> 
> sorry i get mixed up with u and whodat ;( no hard feelings .


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

Which end you want?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

bradburry said:


> fuck...r u still going on lol....iv had you on ignore all week and iv just (vaugly) remembered who u r .lol.
> 
> sorry i get mixed up with u and whodat ;( no hard feelings .


----------



## bradburry (Nov 27, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> all of that..just like your mother...
> yo @[email protected] ,Ready to switch ends on this bitch?..


 your soul is mine tiny human of earth..haha.
just like @LetsGetCritical lol.

this fight seems unfair.....i must look deep into my subconsion to get any where near your level of superior ""switch ends on this bitch"" fight talk..lol

never the less your soul is still mine ....for eternity.





















p.s.........sorry i still cant remember you


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

bradburry said:


> your soul is mine tiny human of earth..haha.
> just like @LetsGetCritical lol.
> 
> this fight seems unfair.....i must look deep into my subconsion to get any where near your level of superior ""switch ends on this bitch"" fight talk..lol
> ...


----------



## bradburry (Nov 27, 2014)

and there off.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 27, 2014)

YOURE SUCH A BITCH TONY ROMO PITYS YOU.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 27, 2014)

bradburry said:


> and there off.


"THEY'RE" you fat hairy cunt...there is a direction,fuck tard.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 27, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> "THEY'RE" you fat hairy cunt...there is a direction,fuck tard.


 wheres ya buddy whodat .....lol


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 27, 2014)

about 8in deep in your moms ass.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 27, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> about 8in deep in your moms ass.


 cant we just get along


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 27, 2014)

sure,if you go the fuck away.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 27, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> sure,if you go the fuck away.


but i love u


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 27, 2014)

thats good for you...join the fan club?
www.suckabagoffloppycocks.org
register today,get half off membership fee,and get a 40oz and a round with your sister for no additional cost!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

bradburry said:


> wheres ya buddy whodat .....lol
















rory420420 said:


> about 8in deep in your moms ass.











bradburry said:


> cant we just get along













@rory420420 
We are suppose to ignore him lol


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Nov 29, 2014)

trippy shit..with a meaning..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 30, 2014)

how does a paraplegic masturbate?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> how does a paraplegic masturbate?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 30, 2014)

that fucken birdy just killed that crab !. I like crabs


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2014)

Y'all call turtles crabs down under?
You really a aussie btw? Team Australia is one of my favorite baseball teams Aussie aussie oy oy oy...lmao


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 30, 2014)

nah crabs are crabs and turtles are turtles lol. Yes I am an aussie. aussie aussie aussie oy oy oy ha that's so fucking lame never done it cringeworthy.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 30, 2014)

seriously I am aussie tho (Western Australia)several members can confirm this


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 2, 2014)

Should Skeptical Inquiry Be Applied to Religion?


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes it should.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 5, 2014)

Bump. I don't think many people have seen these awesome pictures yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> Bump. I don't think many people have seen these awesome pictures yet.


Those are awesome that blonde look's like she would be wild in the sack


----------



## Scroga (Dec 8, 2014)

With regards to the dualistic nature of our world/reality.. Wouldn't there being no god imply that there is a god? 

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

Scroga said:


> With regards to the dualistic nature of our world/reality.. Wouldn't there being no god imply that there is a god?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


look at the post above


----------



## Scroga (Dec 10, 2014)

No

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## bradburry (Dec 10, 2014)

Scroga said:


> No
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


yes


----------



## Scroga (Dec 10, 2014)

Yeah nah

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## THCbreeder (Dec 10, 2014)

watch "Your Inner Fish" on the NETFLIX.. and yes youll be saying YEA FUCK RELIGION!~


----------



## brains123 (Dec 10, 2014)

Don't fuck religion 

fuck those who teach it

then fuck those who taught the teachers 

then fuck those who taught day tau a puddy cat


----------



## Scroga (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't have a problem with Buddhism. .. And the more I look the more I find that the majority of religions stem from the teachings from ancient Egypt... thousands of years bce ...I say. .Fuck the people that bastardised religion and butchered it into what it is today. ...Fuck people I say

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jan 28, 2015)

bradburry said:


> the evolutionry history of fossiled bones has a missing link along the time line


where? 

cite your source for this assertion, please. 

Also, make sure you clarify your definitions, just so we can all make sure you're not using mistaken interpretation as the basis for your resistance to considering the implications of the fact that the facts don't match what you've been taught by those indoctrinated before you.


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jan 28, 2015)

bradburry said:


> but where would are souls go..


your question is predicated on a mistaken assumption, resulting from childhood indoctrination and social reinforcement. 

You assume there is a "soul" (whatever that is, please define it!), and that it must "go" "somewhere" "after" we die. 

But anything that can be considered "you" or "me," is utterly removed from reality, upon death. The only "you" that will exist, is people's memories of "you"... which won't really even be of "you" at all, but rather of how they perceived you, according to their own subjectivity... which, of course, varies wildly from person to person, and represents a wide spectrum of incompatible notions and stances, and lots of needlessly destructive conflict. 

You know, like the crusades. Which reminds me, i had an epiphany within the last day or so: 

The Crusades Never Ended. It just transformed. Those who inherited the reins, passed down through generations, from those who masterminded the crusades... are still in charge, and still doing the same things, fundamentally, but with different application and implementation. They learned to be sneaky, instead of just going around killing everyone perpetually. Now look around. Seems like they've done pretty well for themselves, right? Religion is everywhere, still! How are new people still being raised on 2000 year old fiction? How are new people still not developing the cognitive tools required to figure out what Epicurus knew so long ago? 

The only way things can have come to be as they are, is if they merely Altered their crusade, rather than ceasing it. That's what really happened. It's happening now, right now, everywhere. People deprived of sufficient mental development, vulnerable, are being defrauded into believing and acting upon fictions, in order to benefit a select few. 

Shepherds only protect the flock until it's time to shave, kill, eat and sell them. 

The "wolves in sheep's clothing" stories the shepherds tell to the sheep, are really about protecting the shepherd, not the sheep. The sheep are a commodity to the shepherd. He doesn't want anyone coming along trying to save those sheep, by telling them what's going to happen if they keep following the shepherd. 

When a shepherd convinces a wolf among sheep, to help him protect his resources from the other wolves... that's what we call 'police'. 

They are not here to protect you; they are here to make sure you live and die the way the Shepherd Wants, in accordance with his expected profits, from controlling your life as a claimed resource. Sheep are slaves, in other words. Most of them just don't know it, because they grow up hearing about "wolves," and how the fences are really for keeping them "safe from wolves." 

So, yes, the whole religion thing is a scam, at the core. It's tragic and infuriating that so many people waste their lives on a deliberately indoctrinated fiction.


----------



## Scroga (Feb 1, 2015)

word.. refreshing words


----------

